# Bandit 65aw vs Vermeere BC625A



## djb6582 (Feb 8, 2012)

After my post last week I’ve been looking all over 750 mile span for a unit. I’ve narrowed my search (I believe) to a 2002 Bandit with 25hP Diesel and Broken Hour Meter from a rental place or a 2002 BC625A from a Vermeer dealer This unit only has 580 hrs both around 4500-5000. I know a lost on here say go with the bandit but I know the Vermeer dealer gives the used unit a full service and the 25hp Kholer engine would be cheaper to repair vs the diesel what are some of the opinions on here?

As for those who say go bigger I wish I could but this is a side business and if I use it 2-3 times a month I’ll be doing good...


----------



## fastbub (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out the feed opening on both. I have the Vermeer and it is very small. I think the Bandit is wider if I am not mistaken. If so, that is the way to go.


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Banditt does have a wider opening, so a small crotch can feed in but imo being the same size engine will that bogg it down too much? How Do you like your vermeer?


----------



## bushwacker101 (Feb 8, 2012)

As I had posted in your other post the Vermeer is a little under powered and is limited in diameter because of the feed intake. I would definitley go with the Bandit. Ya diesels are a little more to repair, but if you take care of it it wil last forever and it wont bog down as bad as the Vermeer will when putting bigger limbs through. Also alot better on fuel then the Vermeer, I always have to carry a extra jerry can for the Vermeer. I'm not sure how Vermeer's service is down there but here in Canada it SUCKS. But again I would go with the Bandit myself but your the one paying for it not me. Hope this helps and good luck.

Ben
Bushwacker Tree Removal


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Bushwhacker I agree but am doing as much research as possible... Was thinking that about the diesel but was hesitant with not knowing actual hrs, the one big perk to the Vermeer is the dealer is only 10min up the road and this shop has a good reputation will have to travel a hr or 2 to get the bandit but I’m gona try and demo each unit hopefully ill decide next week.. But I’m taking in the input of all of you who have one.....


----------



## bushwacker101 (Feb 9, 2012)

No sure if found this thread but its a good read on the bandit 65.http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/182675.htm

Ben
Bushwacker Tree Removal


----------



## lxt (Feb 9, 2012)

Bandit!!

Vermeer is better than nothing, but I have found their support to be lacking & parts are way overpriced, put it to ya like this, I sold a 2 year old vermeer 1200 bcxl....or some wierd number & kept my 90xp bandit which was originally purchased as a back up, the vermeer has alot of fail safes that when they go will be when you`re working it & it will be a PITA

Bandit just seems more repair friendly & that 96 bandit was more reliable than the vermeer!!!


good luck,


LXT...................


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 9, 2012)

morebark 6r is a nice looking machine also... wider feed and 27 hp motor


----------



## carolinaclimber (Feb 9, 2012)

*Bought a 625*

I bought a vermeer 625 a few months ago. Haven't used it a ton, I work full time for a different tree service so I only do weekends for the most part. Ironically, I just posed on AS about a infeed problem, but it was an overly simple 15 minute fix. The unit I bought had well over 3000hrs on it. Got it from an arborist that I've known for years and just trusted his word that it was in good mechanical condition. So far so good. The kohler seems to have a good rep around here and the unit is just under 2000lbs. Truck runs like nothings behind it (still gotta be careful taking sharp turns because it's a bit tippy). The company I work for full time has a 12" Brush Bandit with a John Deere deisel. Seems to be a great machine too although it has a few hydro leaks. The vermeer definately seems to be cheaper/simpler to operate, maintain, and get help with mechanically. I looked and looked and just trusted my gut feeling. Maybe thats the best for you too. Good Luck.


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to hear Carolinaclimber ... I work full time for a fire Dept and Pt for my captain’s tree business in Durham, and then decided to do my own stuff when I can get it.. Im heading to Burlington to look at the Bandit witch my captain has a 200xp I know the bandit is a good unit but am afraid of someone’s junk there trying to pass on... I just today spoke with a rep at sun belt and am going to look at an 06 BC600 tomorrow at least there ill have access to all the maintenance records and the unit has 1000 hrs on it not to awful bad... But I feel better knowing the Kohler engine does good.


----------



## BCbound (Feb 9, 2012)

Bandit for sure. I've used both and the bandit with the diesel engine easily out performed the vermeer. You'll save on fuel as well. As for the maintenance of it just find a good diesel mechanic in your area. No Need to go to a dealer. I'm currently hunting around for a diesel bandit 65. In my area that machine would be 10,000.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 9, 2012)

djb6582 said:


> After my post last week I’ve been looking all over 750 mile span for a unit. I’ve narrowed my search (I believe) to a 2002 Bandit with 25hP Diesel and Broken Hour Meter from a rental place or a 2002 BC625A from a Vermeer dealer This unit only has 580 hrs both around 4500-5000. I know a lost on here say go with the bandit but I know the Vermeer dealer gives the used unit a full service and the 25hp Kholer engine would be cheaper to repair vs the diesel what are some of the opinions on here?
> 
> As for those who say go bigger I wish I could but this is a side business and if I use it 2-3 times a month I’ll be doing good...




Is that 25hp Bandit equipped with a Lombardini diesel? The local Rent-All used to have one and said that engine had really horrible vibration issues, esp. idling. Mine has a Hatz, and I heard Bandit is no longer offering them on it's model 65. (My starter pinion committed hari kari last year. Dealer wanted a grand for a new starter. Managed to find a new one on eBay for around $300. Also got the old one rebuilt.)


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> Is that 25hp Bandit equipped with a Lombardini diesel? The local Rent-All used to have one and said that engine had really horrible vibration issues, esp. idling. Mine has a Hatz, and I heard Bandit is no longer offering them on it's model 65. (My starter pinion committed hari kari last year. Dealer wanted a grand for a new starter. Managed to find a new one on eBay for around $300. Also got the old one rebuilt.)



Yes its with the Lombardini I spoke with a vermeer rep today who said it wasnt the best but would be ok the sell said he would let it go for 3000, so if the compression is good and rhe barings and anvil are decent i may bight the bullet and get it... If some of the welds are bad I have a friend who said he could tack them for me . he has a bandit 200 and has had to fix some welds from time to time but for 3000 i figure i can flip it if i dont care for it....


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 10, 2012)

Bandit 65, I've used and maintained both and the 65 far better than the Vermeer 
A few points to ponder why 65 
Bigger in feed hole
Lower feed tray
Easier anvil maintenance
Stronger chassis


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well thanks for the input everyone I went and looked at them both today the Bandit had been sitting at a rental company for two years without use and several Vermeer’s that the guy said went out all the time It raised a red flag for me why weren’t they renting this unit what’s wrong with it... It had poor maintenance records and the guy came off 2000 before I even got there to many red flags. I went to Sunbelt and looked at a 2006 BC600xl with 700 hrs. On it I got a copy of all maintenance records and it appeared to be in great shape it took a while negotiating but I walked away with it for 3800........ If I’m not happy I’m sure I can flip it for profit


----------



## deevo (Feb 10, 2012)

djb6582 said:


> Well thanks for the input everyone I went and looked at them both today the Bandit had been sitting at a rental company for two years without use and several Vermeer’s that the guy said went out all the time It raised a red flag for me why weren’t they renting this unit what’s wrong with it... It had poor maintenance records and the guy came off 2000 before I even got there to many red flags. I went to Sunbelt and looked at a 2006 BC600xl with 700 hrs. On it I got a copy of all maintenance records and it appeared to be in great shape it took a while negotiating but I walked away with it for 3800........ If I’m not happy I’m sure I can flip it for profit


That is a decent price you got it for, hope it serves you well!


----------



## bushwacker101 (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy....:msp_biggrin: sounds like a good deal to! Happy Chipp'n

Ben
Bushwacker Tree Removal


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 11, 2012)

djb6582 said:


> Well thanks for the input everyone I went and looked at them both today the Bandit had been sitting at a rental company for two years without use and several Vermeers that the guy said went out all the time It raised a red flag for me why weren’t they renting this unit what’s wrong with it... It had poor maintenance records and the guy came off 2000 before I even got there to many red flags. I went to Sunbelt and looked at a 2006 BC600xl with 700 hrs. On it I got a copy of all maintenance records and it appeared to be in great shape it took a while negotiating but I walked away with it for 3800........ If I’m not happy I’m sure I can flip it for profit



Ok it'll do enjoy:msp_smile: FYi Check the wheel suspension, shackles and fasteners.


----------

